# solid state repairs



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

scooped an 20W Yammy AR-2500 1X12 bass amp out of the dump........cab in beauty shape.....would make a lovely 1X12 closed back speaker cab.........haven't had time to open her up but she no light up when plugged in........shouldn't there be a fuse of some sort inside???.........anything easy to poke at or just gut it????.........thanks
Gerry


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

well it's worth opening and looking for anything blown or burnt and then deciding for sure. If you're lucky it will be a blown fuse, a blown fuseable link or something easily fixable! Sometimes those dumpster saves and turn out being very useable.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

broken, not blown fuse........I'l try to find one in town after work and hopefully that will do the trick.........as he crosses fingers........lol


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hurray...............put in a new fuse and she works.......not that I need another bass practise amp....lol.........3 and counting.........still was a quick fix.........3 fuses for $5 including tax........cost to fix amp......$1.67, with 2 fuses in stock............the 3 "R's"..........reduce, re-use, recycle


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

congrats on getting it all fixed up and going!


----------

